# New Kimber



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I am about to buy a new Kimber 9mm and asking if anyone has good input and tried more than one. Top of my list are Custom Aegis II, Ultra Aegis II, Pro Carry II and Kimber Stainless II all in 9mm. Any one have or had any of these? :work:


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Fyi sti makes a 9mm 1911 and has good feedback. I have an sti and kimber similar in price and the sti looks and feels better.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

What are u wanting to do with it 
Ag. Is heavy full metal frame
Cdp light good carry


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I just want a top of the line 1911 for some target and home protection. It will not be used as carry. I have Springfield xd40 and and xd9m and a Sig P226 that I like the feel of but wanted a 1911 with smooth and great trigger pull. Never owned a Kimber and like the looks of 4 or 5 of the models mentioned above. I am selling a couple of small ccw for this purchase. I was hoping several have owned above models for input.
Thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Try a sig 226X10 competition model. It has a single action crisp trigger and holds 19 rounds. Mine is as accurate in 9mm as my custom 1911 bullseye wadcutter gun.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the CDP Ultra (.45). I am impressed with the accuracy of the short 3" barrel.

I only have two complaints.

1.)I think that a 1911 pistol priced right at $1k should come with more than one magazine (stainless would be nice).
2.)A stainless steel main spring housing would be preferred to the plastic one.

Neither of these is a deal breaker, and both are easy to remedy with a little extra cash.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far. That is what I am looking for...:smile:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have several Kimber 1911's and I'm happy with all of them. I don't have any of their compact 1911's though; meaning those with shorter grip than a full sized 1911. Mine have 4" barrels but my hands demand a full grip.

Can't go wrong with a Kimber, one magazine or two lol.

By the way I prefer the Wilson Combat magazines over the Kimbers.

TH


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*kimber*

i have the kimber stainless target II in 9mm and it is a very accurate gun and is a dream to shoot. As a matter of fact after my wife shot it and she no longer shoots her Beretta anymore.......

can't go wrong with the kimber...


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

I recently bought a Kimber Ultra CDP II LG .45. Its a cadillac compared to my XD40. I never realized how bad the trigger was on the XD until I started shooting the Kimber. The Kimber has been 100% reliable so far (350 rounds). I am very happy with my purchase. Im waiting on my Milt Sparks VM-2 holster to show up so I can start carrying it.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

The long barrel the better accurate it will be the custom will be 5" the pro is 4" and the ultra is 3"
All are great for what u want I would get the custom any of the models I kind of parcel to the cdp 
Mac


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

ruquick

Heck of a target at 25 yards..


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> ruquick
> 
> Heck of a target at 25 yards..


I'm not that good! That was 13-15 yards without the laser. I shake to bad to follow that little dot around. I'm sure the laser could come in handy in some SHTF dark encounter but I'm going to use the sights first.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Still good shooting. Couple of jerk shots low and left but very nice group..


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks to all as I bit the bullet and ordered a Kimber Ultra CDP ll in 9mm. As you would guess they are buried on back order so who knows when.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Check out gun broker buy from a ffl holder


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

I have FFL so if you find one on gunbroker I'll do the transfer for you for $10. I'm in Katy off of Barker Cypress and Clay Rd. area.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

ruquick said:


> ... Im waiting on my Milt Sparks VM-2 holster to show up so I can start carrying it....


It does happen occasionally that you can pick one of those up right away from Top Gun Supply.

I don't think I've ever seen them on that site in something other than black.

I carry a 1911 a lot more than I should, and it's because of that VM II. There's no easier, more comfortable way to carry, IMO.

.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Kimber*

Duke,

Sounds like you already ordered. If not, try Sporting Arms in Lewisville, TX. Becky did have a good selection and the prices can't be beat.

www.sportingarms.com


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes .... I ordered it about 8 weeks ago. They said it would take 10-12 weeks. Went with cordovan horse and shark skin trim. Also ordered a matching magazine holder. I looked at Top Gun before I ordered mine but they didn't have any in stock. Didn't try Sporting Arms.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I added a Kimber stainless steel mainspring housing with extended magazine well and some stainless Chip McCormick magazines to make mine the way I like it.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm glad Kimber finally did away with the external extractor models. Mine had to go back to the factory twice and then they finally replaced the slide with one with the internal extractor. Shoots fine now.


----------

